# Mind Bender



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

1: Commercial Hot tanks 2x80 Gal. in sequence, On recirculated system 1/2 mile long. serving 53 units (single bathrooms/kitchen) and 5 washer laundry room. Supply temp is 165, return is 115, with tanks set at 171. (Have 1 tank that is digital turn up to 172 sets off T&P, this tank is 2 months old) Turn tanks to max setting to get 5 degrees extra output the digital lockouts shut system off. (which in turn floods system with cold water) How would I go about getting at least 5 degrees extra out??

2: Same set up as above with 2x80 Gal. Recirc is just under 3/4mile. (Serves 48 units/ single bathrooms/kitchen and 4 washer laundry) I suspect pipe scale but some sections have extreme pressure other sections extremely low pressure. This system is giving me headaches! output is 178 degree return is 98 degrees.

Remember I work for a slum lord he wont invest what is needed to fix the problem so any suggestion besides gut or look for new job (which I have been doing for over 6 months) will be appreciated.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

maybe put in a larger circ pump on the return line and increase the gallons per minute or try insulating the pipe


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Pumps not sized correctly, I suspect there will be great heat loss over those distances.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

Its winding down to the pump. I get a 5 minute flow of cold water in the return when flushing the system. No leaks in the line, No cross over points from the washing machines, nor from someone having a hand held shower head with both waters on and flow shut off at the head.Only option I'm coming up with is it has to be the pump. Thank you everyone.


----------



## shakeyglenn68 (Dec 29, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> I suspect there will be great heat loss over those distances.


not sure if it would be as great as -30 degrees, lines are buried 4 ft down, here in Oklahoma its a bit of overkill for something that was built in 1969. (But never know) I suspected some heat loss 10/15 to the ground, had less than that during the winter here. Now that its spring time and have significant heat loss, I'm figuring there's a high demand during a specific time that draws the system down, couple that with a weak pump that is possibly allowing back flow, and bad back flow valves I'm getting a stagnation of the line when the peek time ends. 

Lines in mechanical room are inso'd, If I was a better I'd say its the low flow pumps, but wanted a second opinion.


----------

